# Biodegradable??



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Is our handmade soap biodegradable. It seems like the answer should be "yes". But I have been searching the internet for more info and am just getting confused. What does saponification do to biodegradable oils? I did find this: To qualify as biodegradable, a substance must be 80% degraded in 28 days." I believe this is in soil. I have been looking for a list of biodegradable substances with no luck yet.

I have been messing around with creating a "Dish Bar" soap and trying some stuff in my own kitchen. I like it a lot and would love to see if it would sell, but I'm wondering if I can put "Biodegradable" on the label or if that is a no-no. Also would have to confirm that that is the case first.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

the only thing that I can think may not biodegrade in that amount of time is FO. I do claim my soap as biodegradable even though most of it contains FO's. I'm not sure exactly how the FO plays out, could biodegrade after all and it's only 1% or less right?

Bethany


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmmmm...Maybe I should see what the ladies over at the Whisk say?? Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In the same vein I tried to find out at one point if I could claim my soap "septic tank safe". Same thing, no real answer.

But interesting was that biodegradable is listed for the container, even though you would think it is for the contents. Recycled packaging is really expensive for our lotions, this topic was just skimmed on bayousome.com Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Halo-M Nubians said:


> Hmmmm...Maybe I should see what the ladies over at the Whisk say?? Anyone else have any thoughts?


Tread lightly over there! I posted a question about preservatives and the fur began to fly!

That said, there are only a few with REALLY strong opinions on natural , orgainic and all that so it will be ok, but my post got some peoples dander up!

Bethany


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw your post bethany! I thought "That" reply was pretty funny!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki you can claim your soap septic tank safe as what could it possibly do to Hurt cement?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I think when something claims to be septic safe it means it won't destroy the neccessary bacteria in the septic tank for breaking down stuff. 

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sherrie you made me laugh!!!!  You must not have a septic system  They are like a religion around here. I kept my guys living in my tank all fed and healthy, it's been in the ground and working, right now we have 3, soon to be 4, bathrooms going to it and it has never needed to be pumped once. I innoculate ours with GM and now kefir, keep cleaning products mostly natural (with my asthma I am not spraying alot of chemicals around anyway). We use only TP that is septic tank safe. All grey water goes out into the woods into drywells. Vicki


----------

